#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  How can we get through a long travel?

## Bhavya

Long duration travel is one of the ultimate adventures you can have, when travelling on long trips, occasionally it feels like the times are just dragging by. Can you guys share some tips to get through a long travel?

----------


## subasan

I will always carry ear pods to hear music and watch movies, minimum two books, 2 power banks if in case one run out of power, some toffees, mint, chewing gum, chips, biscuit and a water bottle. I will wear comfortable clothing for a better blood flow and flip flops.

----------


## Bhavya

> I will always carry ear pods to hear music and watch movies, minimum two books, 2 power banks if in case one run out of power, some toffees, mint, chewing gum, chips, biscuit and a water bottle. I will wear comfortable clothing for a better blood flow and flip flops.


Thanks for these tips subasan, I think you do a lot of travelling :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> Thanks for these tips subasan, I think you do a lot of travelling


I love to travel and travelled only to a few places. Want to travel more and meet new races. "Miles to go before I sleep"

----------


## Bhavya

> I love to travel and travelled only to a few places. Want to travel more and meet new races. "Miles to go before I sleep"


I love to travel and explore new places but not a traveller, I like it as a trip with family and friends.

----------


## subasan

> I love to travel and explore new places but not a traveller, I like it as a trip with family and friends.


I love to explore temples / hill stations with family and go to party destinations / abstract places with friends. Also, I love to travel alone but didn't get many opportunities. Planning to do a solo trip next month. You should also try once to travel alone, you will reinvent yourself.

----------


## Bhavya

> I love to explore temples / hill stations with family and go to party destinations / abstract places with friends. Also, I love to travel alone but didn't get many opportunities. Planning to do a solo trip next month. You should also try once to travel alone, you will reinvent yourself.


Wow, that's great, Share your experience after your solo trip.




> You should also try once to travel alone, you will reinvent yourself


I love to do that. Hopefully, I will get the opportunity in the future.

----------


## subasan

> Wow, that's great, Share your experience after your solo trip.
> 
> I love to do that. Hopefully, I will get the opportunity in the future.


It will be done as foretold. And for you, not hopefully but definitely!

----------


## Bhavya

> It will be done as foretold. And for you, not hopefully but definitely!


Look like you are more confident than me about my solo trip  :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> Look like you are more confident than me about my solo trip


I am giving you an delicate push in your subconscious mind  :Wink:

----------


## Bhavya

> I am giving you a delicate push in your subconscious mind


 :lol: , Somehow your "delicate push" worked my buddy  :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> , Somehow your "delicate push" worked my buddy


Haha, now I guess we'll have one more person to share their solo trip experience  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> Haha, now I guess we'll have one more person to share their solo trip experience


Of course yes, All credits go to the person who gave the "delicate push" in the subconscious mind  :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> Of course yes, All credits go to the person who gave the "delicate push" in the subconscious mind


If you're trying to funny, I should say it worked :P and I did laugh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> If you're trying to funny, I should say it worked :P and I did laugh


 Yeah, I just tried to be funny, And I am glad it worked :Smile:

----------

